# Problem mit Aufruf einer *.js-Datei



## santa8 (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen ... guten Abend,

ich brauche mal einen guten Tip .... Danke im Voraus!

.. ich brauche für das funtionieren eines Menüsystems .... folgende Datei "<script src="coolmenus_frame.js" type="text/javascript"></script>" in einer Framestruktur ....

..der Aufruf ist ok und funktioniert auch ... er wird NUR nicht wirksam, wenn ich Seiten mit einer Java-Funktion aufrufe ... z. B. mit

<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
function XFrames(seite1,navi,seite2,main,seite3,slogan)
{
	parent.frames['navi'].location.href = seite1;
	parent.frames['main'].location.href = seite2;
	parent.frames['slogan'].location.href = seite3;
}
</script>

..dann greift das Ganze nicht ... erst wenn die einzelne Seite *aktualisiere* .... liegt das an dem Aufruf - MIT der Funktion .... und wenn ... wie kann ich ändern?

..weiß jemand Rat? .. vielen Dank!!!


----------



## sparrow (18. Sep 2007)

Du bist  im falschen Forum


----------



## santa8 (18. Sep 2007)

Danke ..hab´s eben auch gerade bemerkt ..sorry!!!


----------

